# desiel trucks vs. gas trucks



## sirsweatsalot (Nov 25, 2002)

just wondering who is useing type of truck and the reasons behind it. advantages and disadvantages.
thanks


----------



## Manx (Jan 2, 2002)

Gas
It was cheaper by 4,700
that way I could afford the truck
And it's quiet also
I buy the diesel if I had to tow any thing big, but I don't
2002 F250 super cab w/5.4, auto & 4:10 ls
with a western 8' poly pro


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

2 Powerstrokes here, I went diesel for the torque for towing and hauling, plus durability. An added benefit is fuel economy, although it doesn't justify the added expense by itself.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

'90 Dodge 1/2 ton - gas - it's what I had
'96 Chevy 3500 - diesel - bought specifically for sanding. Wanted a diesel for the power to haul a loaded 2 yd Vbox.


----------



## SIPLOWGUY (Mar 21, 2002)

I want a diesel but got a gas. It was more affordable and I don't annoy my neighbors when I leave for work at 5am.


----------



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

I go with big block gas for plowing. My Dodge V10 has the torque of the Diesel, and makes it at 2200RPM, and more HP and is the smoothest running engine I've owned, it gives reasonable MPG. only a couple less then my buddies Cummings. It takes a LOT of miles to make up the difference in initial cost for the diesel. And the V10 is lighter then the Cummings.

Bill


----------



## Chief Plow (Dec 12, 2001)

02' f-250, 02' f-350, and 93' GMC 2500... All Gas... Could not justify the deisel for plowing alone. All 3 have been great trucks.
Just my opinion
Rick


----------



## gslam88 (Feb 19, 2002)

have a 98 K2500 6.5L TD

Went to the diesel for hauling, plowing and mileage is better, but I went with a used truck to save the money. As far as waking my neighbors, if I have to be up, then its ok for them 


:waving: :waving: :waving:


----------



## jkkalbers (Mar 29, 2002)

Our trucks that plow only are gas. The ones that pull heavy loads are diesel.


----------



## EIB (Oct 30, 2002)

F350 7.3L Powerstroke 525 Ft lbs of torque at 1600 RPM. Great pulling and pushing power. 8 1/2 ft MVP Plow. Main reasons, better mileage, durability. The best reason nothing sounds as good as a diesel.  Even my lawnmower is a 3 cylinder diesel.


----------



## JD PLOWER (May 18, 2001)

We currently run three trucks all Ford f-350 diesels, one IDI, two powerstrokes and would recomend diesel to anybody, but for some it is just a luxury not a neccessity.

BTW search this topic as it has been done every season (sometimes more than once).


----------



## SIPLOWGUY (Mar 21, 2002)

I like the points brought up. I have a 5.8L in my F150. I always liked the 300 6 cyl. I had a 5.0L once. I found the 5.8L is a little more econmical than the 5.0 and worth the extra fuel for the power the 6 cyl lacked to tow and push snow. I like the idea of the deisels torque but like the point of luxury over necessity I gues the 5.8L suits my needs.


----------



## RJC (Jun 16, 2001)

Two diesels, (Powerstrokes) 
They're big, they're loud, and they stink, (fumes) 
Just as a truck should be, Don't you love them....


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nsmilligan _
> * My Dodge V10 has the torque of the Diesel, and makes it at 2200RPM, and more HP
> Bill *


Sorry Bill but, I DON"T THINK SO!

Mine dynoed last at 427 RWHP and 796 ft/lbs. Torque on diesel only. It tows 10k lbs. almost daily, plows, hauls, oh and does 14's in the 1/4 mi.

Just some good natured ribbing 

Diesel, it's not just a fuel, it's an attitude!

Greg


----------



## NPC2002 (Apr 8, 2002)

Last year I bought a 01 5.4 F-250 what a gasser, I traded it in for a 02 F-350 Desiel and boy am I happy with it. The power is there and the fuel economy is great for a truck that size. Yes it is a $4,840 option but in the long run with the fuel saving and expecially the resale value you will be ahead. If you are allready going to spend $30,000 on a truck what is anther $4,840 get it if you can and dont make the mistake like I did by buying a gasser. I know you guys that have a Powerstroke(or any Desiel) will never got back to a gasser. I know I wont!!!!


----------



## fordman (Oct 31, 2001)

I agree, once you get a diesel you never go back to a gasser. I know I won't.


----------



## landscaper3 (May 2, 2000)

We have 3 Powerstrokes F350's, pickup 4wd in city 21mpg, 2 dumps same 17mpg, 1 Chevy gas 3500 4wd pickup 8mpg and Dodge 5.9 gas 4wd 3500 12mpg all do vary a little but if you put 25k plus a year on each truck the diesel saves us ALOT! of $$$$$$$$$$$$$. If its a brand new truck and you dont put over 25k a year on and dont live in an area with big hill and mountians stay with the gasser and save your $4300 or more but that 4k will come in handy if you really run it.


----------



## sirsweatsalot (Nov 25, 2002)

not a fan of the V-10. my buddy has one he's trying to sell it..still!
but i think im leaning to the desiel. i would be haulling in the summer 500galons of lawn fert and in the winter most likey pushin with it.


----------



## NPC2002 (Apr 8, 2002)

IF you are haulin 500 gals around go with Desiel


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

*Diesel*

97 Cummins Turbo Diesel,345000 K\11500 Hrs with no repairs or breakdowns.Avg 24-26 MPG unloaded and 12-16 towing 12000 Lbs,tons of power (350 HP,750 TQ) with minor cheap mods.Diesel was a no brainer for me.Resale is also a big factor too.Around here my truck used is 5-8000.00 more than a similar gas model.


----------



## MGardner (Nov 27, 2001)

91 Dodge 4x4 flatbed with Getrag and an 880lb.six-cylinder Cum-a-long rattling under the hood and shaking the ground as it literally jumps to life in the wee hours. Since it has a straight pipe it sounds even better. It has so much compression that when you shut it off the whole truck shudders back and forth. I wouldn`t plow with anything else. Next I want to find an older F- 700 with a Cummins with a flatbed/hoist. It will also be fitted with a straight pipe. They have to breathe.


----------



## ProSno (Nov 24, 2001)

I have two powerstrokes in my larger trucks f-350 dual wheel flatbed and f-450 dump. My 01 250 has a 5.4 gas. In the pickup I'm happy with the gas. Plenty of power for what I'm doing including plowing. Would I have a diesel in a pickup? No not me, BUT... I use it personaly and again I'm not towing everyday with alot of weight. If I was towing a heavy trailer I would go diesel. Just my 2cents.


----------



## a palustris (Jul 28, 2002)

If you figure that I put on at least 25K a year, I want to plow, I want to haul a trailer weighing about 9K a couple times a month... I think diesel is the way to go for me.


----------



## mulchmonkey2000 (Jul 1, 2002)

Gslam88~

Just wondering what kinda fuel milage you get outta the 98 chevy 6.5L ? I have a 95 and get terrible milage for a diesel...not sure if me turbo isnt working properly :realmad:


----------



## PPM (Sep 12, 2002)

Hey guys , hope everyone is making lots o dough, My two cents on the truck ?, Ive had the pleasure of trying both, and they both work awsome! Ive tryed full sized Blazers/Broncos/1/2 ton chevs and 3/4 ton diesels I started this crazy biz with a Toyota (2 of them) now Im in a 1 ton chev, get this, 1994 chev 1 ton, it was a city truck that was used since new plowing and god knows what else, anyway I bought it from an auction (dealer) w/no plow bald tires and alot of dents, 350,000 kl 5.7 l v8 , put some new tires (HANKOOK) good $ and great traction! I bought a 3 yr old western pro, and had the truck painted w/ new doors, the chevy store can't believe there eyes everyone thinks it's a 99 mechanically the truck is great the city basicly replaced everyting except motor and tranny, the truck does'nt make a squeek, been working it for 2 yrs now with know regrets!! Im going to keep this one as a sander /back up plow (looking at a 02 chev 2500hd) for the summer comming... Btw just want to let all of you know how much we appreceate this site (even though everything is american!!!LOL) Keep up the posts on the snow, all I can do is watch the news and dream (we have no snow in Toronto) see ya !!!


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

mulchmonkey2000, I have a '96 6.5 TD in a 3500 and get 16mpg consistently - loaded or empty.


----------



## Bob V (Nov 29, 2002)

98 GMC 2500, 454, Auto, Long box, 8' Western Pro Plow. Went with the gas only because of the initial $4-5000. Went with 454 only because that was only gas on lot. (I almost bought a F350 diesel but way too much). I have all the power I'll ever need. I am always hauling something, in the summer I'm pulling 2 loaded hay wagons with combined total weight of 18,000 lbs, about 80 trips this year. I get between 9-13 MPG. Now the new GM diesel is a thought. I know a person who has been having starting problems and the dealer is mystified as to what it could be. When it's running he gets around 12 MPG. I'll keep my 454 for now.


----------



## ceaman (Sep 19, 2001)

The Hemi in the new Ram gets 13mpg all the time, towing or not. It is not broke in all the way yet thought and I expect mileage to increase within the next 3000 miles.


----------



## mulchmonkey2000 (Jul 1, 2002)

mick, thanks for the repley....makes me feel a little better. I'm currently getting about 14 mpg with mine. I just guess i had my expectations a lot higher with it being a diesel


----------



## gslam88 (Feb 19, 2002)

mulchmonkey, 

To be honest in the last 6 months I have changed a lot of my habbits and don't really pay attention to mileage as much as I use to. I can;t be of much help. But from what I remeber I believe that I was getting about 15 to 16 miles or so, this winter I am getting about a 1/2 tank per storm or so, depending on how long it snows.... if that helps


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Mulchmonkey, My '97 F-350 dump got 13 mpg, my '01 F-350 gets 15 mpg and my '02 F-550 gets 9 mpg. I keep hearing reports of upwards of 20 mpg, but I've never experienced it. These are still trucks, heavy and with low gearing, they aren't going to get great milage no matter what.

They are a lot better than gas, though. I just ran my '01 all night on a half tank (38 gal.) of fuel. On the same route with my gas powered pickup I'd burn 3 tanks (19 gal.) of fuel.

My '94 460 powered F-350 got 6 mpg, my '92 C 3500 gets 9 mpg with the 454.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2002)

I'm with Pelican 

30 hrs of plowing and I burn't 40 gal. of #2.

1.3 gal/hr @ $1.37/gal is $1.82 per hr. 

Considering this storm I averaged about $125 per hr. income, that ain't too bad as far as expenses go! I probably spent more than that on coffee to fuel me! 

Greg


----------



## captjack (Dec 31, 2000)

The diesels are the ony way to go. I have 260k on a 95 and it runs better every day. 
I also think that the 4500 extra for the diesel when new is cheap when you consider the depreciation of a gas trk after a few years compared to a diesel.

I find that when folks post milage data on here it is hard to compare. You really need to compare the exact same truck (gears,trans type, tire size etc). 

I have found that my 95 cc 4x4 psd auto 410ls stock tires will get double the fuel milage as one with a 5.8 gas

just my 3 cents

jack


----------



## Brickman (Jun 17, 2002)

Any body that says this,



> I have a '96 6.5 TD in a 3500 and get 16mpg consistently - loaded or empty.


and this



> The Hemi in the new Ram gets 13mpg all the time, towing or not


I do not believe.

I had a guy tell me his Ford V 10 got 13 MPG, no matter how he drove it. Hard, easy, throttle fire walled, loaded empty made no difference. Well guys I have been driving a little bit too long to believe that. There isn't an engine made that will do that kind of performance.

A load is more than groceries, and towing involves much more than a 5x10 trailer. These figures are very miss leading. I have been told this kind of thing repeatedly over the years and don't believe it.

I suppose if your load consited of never more than 1000 lbs or so you could claim the same fuel mileage numbers. But all of us here that went to school know that it takes far more energy to move 20,000 lbs. than it does around 7000 lbs. Which is probably close to what the trucks weigh empty.

I get 8 - 9 mpg haulling cars, loaded weights vary from 24K up to 29K. Empty I am right around 15K.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

You don't have to believe it if you don't want to. He asked a question and I gave an answer. This truck I bought last year specifically to haul a V-box - Fisher ProCaster and two yards of sand. I have kept records of each tank of fuel. I also have a little more than a couple years experience driving trucks - from my half ton to semis coast to coast and military 2 1/2s and 5 tons hauling 28 tons of 155s (mortar shells) in 1968.

Please don't call me a liar.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Brickman, I've got to disagree with you on this one.

My '94 F-350 dump with the 460 got 6 mpg, loaded or empty in around town driving. Tare weight was about 7800, loaded I ran about 16,000. I never did highway driving with it to get those results.

My '97 F-350 dump with Powerstroke consistantly turned in numbers of 12 to 13 mpg, no matter what work I did. Tare weight was 8500, loaded, 17,000. I squeezed 14 out of it on a trip upstate towing a 2500 pound boat. When I put the leaf box on, this was the only thing that seemed to make a difference. While the weight wasn't any greater than regular loads, the wind frontage and drag was far greater and milage would drop to 10 mpg.

I'll agree there is usually a greater variation in milage with gas engines and work loads, but diesels seem to stay more consistant.


----------



## phillyplowking1 (Dec 19, 2001)

Most of my trucks are diesels I think its the only way to go.


----------



## ChicagoSnow (Oct 29, 2001)

All DIESEL trucks also..........................Ford Powerstrokes that is!

Every time I sell off a high maintenance, "car like" so called truck??? from the fleet (mostly/ALL GM products........we all make mistakes!) I quickly and excited I might ad, RETURN to my local Ford dealer to make yet another investment in a DIESEL TRUCK.

I'm not sure where I read this, but its true............... its not a truck UNLESS its diesel.

ChicagoSnow


----------



## duke (Nov 1, 2002)

Diesel is the only way to go!! I've got an '01 2500 Dodge quad cab Cummins powered, automatic. I put about 35k-40k a year on it,as long as you keep up with mantance it should out last the body on the truck. Loud as hell ! Pushes snow like there is no tomorrow. Tows like a dream. I looked at Ford 250 x-cabs with the power stroke, BUT... If you put a plow on them you VOID the factory warranty the. Don't get me wrong I like the fords but I needed the x-cab and the plow! I run an 8' Fisher, I have 850Lbs concrete block in the back ( aft of the axle ) balances the truck perfectly. Rides like a Cady and most of the time I can plow in 2wd. I plow for a local highway dept.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

First off they are INTL powerstrokes not fords. I am sure if ford actually made the powerstroke it would not be the engine that it is today. Now that being said, my truck weighs 9500 # everyday, and I get 12-14MPH from my 6.5 GM (not a real work truck Chevy)
During snow events I can plow 24hrs on 40 gal of fuel. My 89 454 will only go about 8 hrs on 40 gal of fuel. Same gears, same same load but the 89 is about a ton lighter due to aluminum bed and no cross over tool box. 
That being said, when it snows out, fuel consumption is way down on the list of important things. The money coming in far outweighs the fuel bill. I spent about 250.00 in fuel this last storm, and loved every gallon of it. It meant I billed out alot.
This also means that when I get my next truck I am not sure what I will buy. In 98 the diesel option only ran me 1200.00 and no only 800 for the auto tranny option.
Now the diesel in 5K plus 2K for the auto. That is alot of extra that you will never make back in fuel savings. Maybe a bit on resale, but even that is debatable that you will get 7K extra for a used truck with a diesel.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2002)

Dino,

I just did a quick info hunt at Kelly Blue Book.

My truck 2000 F250 PSD-

I paid $36,800 for it new, it now has 82k mi.

KBB says retail is $26,830.

Same truck with a 5.4 gas V8-

New would have been around $32,800

KBB retail is $20,965 .

That would mean I have already recouped $2000 of my initial $4000 in a little over 2 years in resale I've probably allready saved the other $2000 in fuel 

Greg

PS. I will be giving you a call about a U-blade (even though you drive GM products )


----------



## staley52 (Dec 17, 2001)

Diesel is the drink of choice I don't have one yet but I will
If I build it or buy it is to decided yet

still looking for a 4cyl cummins or Izuzu to convert my S10 into the ultimate ******* compact truck!!!!!


----------



## Brickman (Jun 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by staley52 _
> *Diesel is the drink of choice I don't have one yet but I will
> If I build it or buy it is to decided yet
> 
> still looking for a 4cyl cummins or Izuzu to convert my S10 into the ultimate ******* compact truck!!!!! *


ROFLMAO, that is a good description of what your truck will be.   

I wasn't meaning to call any body a liar with my post on MPG. Just that I have never seen the same mileage loaded or empty. Heck I can't even get two tanks in a row to be the same mileage. Even with any of the cars that I owned. My PSD has gotten any where from 6 to 18. And I drive with a lead boot all the time. Loaded and empty.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

ok, I probably went on defensive a little quick.

Truce ? No need getting upset with what amounts to a "Ford, Chevy, Dodge" type debate


----------



## KenP (Oct 4, 2002)

I polwed for years with a gaser. This was my first storm with a Cummins diesel and a V-plow. What a difference. If I have any say in it I will always have a diesel from now on. I also have a 3500 dump I just got with the Cummins 12 valve motor and the operator said it ran well. My other two trucks are gasers and they don't seem to have the stacking ability the Diesels do, torque I suppose. 

Diesels till I die


----------



## mulchmonkey2000 (Jul 1, 2002)

hey guys, i wasn't trying to start a war here, just trying to find out what other guys with the same truck were getting. i know that during plowing i am going to get a whole hell of a lot less in fuel milage. I'm not complaining about the cost of diesel either compared to gas b/c around here it is only a couple pennies more per gallon. I think i was looking towards what Pelican said about people claiming to get about 20 mpg with a diesel work truck and i'm only getting around 12.


----------



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

It takes about 8 hours of steady plowing to go through 30 gals of fuel with the V10 Dodge, that with the Fisher 8.5 V, light snow I'll get about 12 hours out of a tank, and there's not a smoother, or quieiter engine out there.

Bill


----------



## digger242j (Nov 22, 2001)

Only pickup I ever owned that was a diesel was an 82 Chevy I bought used in 84. That was before I did plowing. 6.2 diesel. I was never happier to get a new truck. In 86 I traded it in on an 82 F-250 with a 351M. I was never happier to get rid of a truck. 

That having been said, I sure wouldn't mind having one these days, whichever brand....


----------

